

Use Keyfiles with Chrome's Secure Shell Extention - bryogenic
http://bryfry.com/blog/2012/05/05/use-keyfiles-with-chromes-secure-shell-extention/

======
jrussbowman
As I commented on the article. I ctrl-shift v works for paste on Linux.
Haven't tested on other platforms

~~~
bryogenic
Very nice! Thanks for the comment!

